# Plywood Choice



## mr.alan. (18 Jun 2021)

Hi All, just been gleaning the internet researching about plywood. I have read there is no such thing as WBP no more?
I am wanting to build a small 6x4 shed - Faux Japanese Tea House ( see attached) So I am wanting a plywood that will best suited to all weather conditions . I know Marine Ply would be the choice of many, but with the price been so high I am looking for a alternative ( does not need to have a smooth finish on either side. )
I believe the the specification I need is EN - 636 - 3, can anyone advise me of a Plywood which would be suitable and not as expensive as marine ply.
Thanks


----------



## mr.alan. (21 Jun 2021)

Hmm seems to me im
not the only one who is confused by ratings of Plywood .. I’m still trying to find out a alternative to Marine ply ( as I don’t need good faces on either side) if I do manage to find anything I will put a post up as I’m sure this is a question so many of us would like to know


----------



## Cabinetman (21 Jun 2021)

Hi yes I know what you mean, I think the Chinese degraded the quality so much that now they daren’t call it BWP. (Boil and waterproof)
Just checked with my Timberyard and they are suggesting marine ply. Since then I’ve just thought that maybe you could use phenolic ply – might be a bit cheaper than marine. Ian


----------



## pe2dave (21 Jun 2021)

If you're patient...
A Guide to Plywood Grading or ‌A‌ ‌Guide‌ ‌to‌ ‌Plywood‌ ‌Grades‌ | Build4less or





How to Choose the Correct Plywood - Abcdepot News


Default Description




www.abcdepot.co.uk


----------



## Jameshow (21 Jun 2021)

I would use buffalo board which is a resin bonded board. 
Otherwise a good quality hardwood ply should do. 

Cheers James


----------



## sometimewoodworker (21 Jun 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Hi yes I know what you mean, I think the Chinese degraded the quality so much that now they daren’t call it BWP. (Boil and waterproof)


It’s not the Chinese who have degraded the quality. Plywood makers will supply a product that matches the buyers price.
The buyers of plywood, by pushing the price down, are the ones who are responsible.
Demand a low price and somethings have to go,
Less glue,
Thinner face veneers,
Lower pressure in the press,
Shorter time in the press,
Less or no QC
Etc
The suppliers get blamed for the product that the buyers are willing to buy.

The Chinese factories are perfectly capable of supplying quality products if the cheap a*r*s*e*d Laowai or Gwai Lo will pay for it. They are making really expensive superb sheets but then the prices will be hundreds of pounds per sheet and the minimum order is not small as the factory has to be setup to produce the order.
If you want a teak plywood with teak cores zero voids or overlaps where the face ply is mm thick not microns it’s available. It is not cheap


----------



## mr.alan. (21 Jun 2021)

pe2dave said:


> If you're patient...
> A Guide to Plywood Grading or ‌A‌ ‌Guide‌ ‌to‌ ‌Plywood‌ ‌Grades‌ | Build4less or
> 
> 
> ...


.. Thanks for the input - but basically reading through the info on the websites 
there is no definitive answer / or should I say product on what I need - ( Marine ply with c grade faces - knots etc ) as this hopefully should be cheaper .
I did go on this site … and I “ Think” what they are saying good WBP - is the same as Marine Ply - but with inferior faces ..
confusing .. 








The Key Differences Between Marine Plywood and Exterior Plywood


Marine Plywood and Exterior Plywood are both very similar. They're both designed for exterior applications, but that doesn't mean that Exterior Grade Plywood and Marine Plywood are interchangeable. In this blog post, Plyco will guide you through the key differences between the two.




www.google.co.uk


----------



## mr.alan. (21 Jun 2021)

Jameshow said:


> I would use buffalo board which is a resin bonded board.
> Otherwise a good quality hardwood ply should do.
> 
> Cheers James


I must confess I had never heard of Buffalo board .. just checked it out briefly sounds really interesting stuff - could be a bit pricey though . Interestingly while on the site - I saw a Tin of phenolic resin you can buy to seal plywood edges - again could be very useful for me .


----------



## Gardener (21 Jun 2021)

Okoume Plywood Sheets - Fyne Boat Kits


High quality Okoume marine plywood in full or half sheets.




www.fyneboatkits.co.uk





Proper Marine Ply from Boat Builder
Pricey but no doubt good quality …
Does do half sheets


----------



## Spectric (21 Jun 2021)

Gardener said:


> Proper Marine Ply from Boat Builder


Same people who sell Infinity router cutters, they know what quality is.


----------



## Doug B (21 Jun 2021)

Looking at the tea house in your photo @mr.alan. I’d be looking at a different material than plywood, cement board has a smooth face that can be painted & will stand up to water far better.


----------



## mr.alan. (21 Jun 2021)

Doug B said:


> Looking at the tea house in your photo @mr.alan. I’d be looking at a different material than plywood, cement board has a smooth face that can be painted & will stand up to water far better.


Totally worth a look at/ I totally forgotten about even considering this! .. thanks a lot for the heads up!


----------



## Ollie78 (22 Jun 2021)

Hardiebacker board. 6mm or 12mm

Ollie


----------



## Doug B (22 Jun 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Hardiebacker board. 6mm or 12mm
> 
> Ollie


Don’t think that comes in 8x4’ sheets Ollie so there’d be a few joints to cover, Cemboard or something similar would be my choice.


----------



## johnnyb (23 Jun 2021)

try duraply but you'll have to order.


----------



## Pineapple (27 Jun 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Hi yes I know what you mean, I think the Chinese degraded the quality so much that now they daren’t call it BWP. (Boil and waterproof)
> Just checked with my Timberyard and they are suggesting marine ply. Since then I’ve just thought that maybe you could use phenolic ply – might be a bit cheaper than marine. Ian


I've had an 8 x 4 sheet of Phenolic-Covered Ply - ( designed to be used as horse-box-flooring) vertically-stored outdoors for 5 years and it is beginning to de-laminate.


----------



## triker64 (7 Aug 2021)

mr.alan. said:


> Hmm seems to me im
> not the only one who is confused by ratings of Plywood .. I’m still trying to find out a alternative to Marine ply ( as I don’t need good faces on either side) if I do manage to find anything I will put a post up as I’m sure this is a question so many of us would like to know


The alternative is shuttering plywood.


----------



## HappyHacker (7 Aug 2021)

A neighbour tried to buy some shuttering ply recently from the local supplier. He bought b/bb instead as it was considerably cheaper. He was told the shuttering ply came from America and the prices have rocketed.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Aug 2021)

Question about plywood has all plywood rocketed in price? 

Or is it the basic shuttering and hardwood ply has, whilst wisa / bruynzeel / marine ply has remained steady???

Cheers James


----------

